# ebay erfahrungen mit dem verkäufer www-go1-fr



## 4x_racer (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem Verkäufer http://myworld.ebay.fr/www-go1-fr/ gemacht ??

Bitte hier posten !!


ps: Ich habe gesucht, aber nichts gefunden  




mfg 4x_racer


----------



## KONA_pepe (8. Juni 2008)

Falls du wegen der The One fragen solltest... Da gabs ma en Thread zu (glaub im The One- Thread), in dem einige ohne Probleme bei dem bestellt haben. Zwei Bekannte hatten ebenfalls ohne Probleme dort bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x_racer (8. Juni 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Falls du wegen der The One fragen solltest... Da gabs ma en Thread zu (glaub im The One- Thread), in dem einige ohne Probleme bei dem bestellt haben. Zwei Bekannte hatten ebenfalls ohne Probleme dort bestellt





Was meinst du mit The One ?

Formula Bremse ?


----------



## 4x_racer (8. Juni 2008)

ps: bei mir würds um ne fox 32 gehen !


Die sind dort viel billiger als in deutschen shops !


----------



## kleinerHai (8. Juni 2008)

Ohne Probleme 'ne Thomson-StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 55 â¬ gekauft... Schnell, unkompliziert,  kurz gesagt: TOP


----------



## 4x_racer (8. Juni 2008)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Ohne Probleme 'ne Thomson-StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 55 â¬ gekauft... Schnell, unkompliziert,  kurz gesagt: TOP





Danke, mehr wollte ich auch nicht hÃ¶ren


----------



## norman68 (8. Juni 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> ps: bei mir würds um ne fox 32 gehen !
> 
> 
> Die sind dort viel billiger als in deutschen shops !



wegen eine 32 RL bin ich bei dem auch dran. Doch warte ich da mal wieder eine Weile. Die sollte der bald mal wieder für 399 reinstellen.


----------



## 4x_racer (8. Juni 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> wegen eine 32 RL bin ich bei dem auch dran. Doch warte ich da mal wieder eine Weile. Die sollte der bald mal wieder für 399 reinstellen.





heute stand sie noch mit 470 drin !


----------



## KONA_pepe (8. Juni 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit The One ?
> 
> Formula Bremse ?



Ja, genau die meine ich... Ich kenne den Shop nur wegen der Bremse. Aber gut zu hören, dass auch andere gute Erfahungen gesammelt haben


----------



## joines (8. Juni 2008)

> Ohne Probleme 'ne Thomson-Stütze für 55  gekauft... Schnell, unkompliziert, kurz gesagt: TOP



Kann ich so unterschreiben, habe dort auch ne Thomson gekauft. Absolut problemlos


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab' da vor 'nem guten Jahr meinen Thomson Vorbau gekauft und alles ging schnell und absolut unkompliziert. Der Preis war natÃ¼rlich super  FÃ¼r 54â¬ gekauft und vor kurzem nach Ã¼ber einem Jahr Gebrauch fÃ¼r 63â¬ verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (29. August 2009)

Mal was aktuelles:

2*Michelin DH 24 und einen Thomson X4 zum Toppreis bestellt, per Kreditkarte bezahlt: Lieferung perfekt verpackt nach 3 Tagen.

Von der Geschwindigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit können sich ne Menge deutscher Versender eine Scheibe abschneiden.

_www.go1bike.com_


----------



## Hoppla (8. Dezember 2010)

kaufen iO. und das unschlagbar günstig, aber niemals eine Antwort auf eine Frage erwarten, weder französisch, englisch, oder deutsch. Da kommt nichts zurück, kaufen ja aber nicht fragen.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2010)

Auch im letzten Jahr habe ich da wieder etwas gekauft. Eine silberne Thomson Elite und auch die wieder zu einem super Preis und alles ging schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. Dezember 2010)

Hoppla schrieb:


> kaufen iO. und das unschlagbar günstig, aber niemals eine Antwort auf eine Frage erwarten, weder französisch, englisch, oder deutsch. Da kommt nichts zurück, kaufen ja aber nicht fragen.....


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, auch der Kontakt war immer einfach bisher. Schnelle Antwort, egal ob ich auf englisch oder deutsch angefragt hatte.


----------

